# is Big tree moving a good idea?



## joshrobson (Aug 27, 2013)

Provide some guidance


----------



## Zale (Aug 30, 2013)

How big a tree do you want to move? What type of tree?


----------



## Coppice (Nov 2, 2014)

"Big" is a relative term. _I_t don't take that much size to become the sport of kings...


----------



## Coppice (Nov 3, 2014)

There are truck mounted* spades, that if you can afford to rent one, will successfully collect a pretty big tree. *But* make sure your nitroglycerine is close to hand when you order a rental.

*Think rail-gun.


----------



## Robin Wood (Nov 4, 2014)

all comes down to species of the tree


----------



## lenand (Nov 5, 2014)

if the tree is under 2 m high. You may replace it by digging a hole and remove it to that


----------

